# A minima



## Glusa

Buenas tardes:

En mi texto se discute acerca de si (X) tiene autoridad para tomar a cabo determinada decisión, o si por el contrario dicha decisión depende directamente de un juez o de la CNMV.

 S’il est admis que (X) est à même de trancher certaines difficultés, il ne peut le faire qu’*a minima*, faute d’avoir reçu du législateur une délégation précise.

Si se admite que (X) tiene capacidad para zanjar determinadas dificultades, sólo puede hacerlo *¿?*,  por no haber recibido una delegación precisa del legislador.

Mi larousse dice que _minima _se usa como femenino de _minimum_ y en la expresión _appel a minima_, que significa apelación fiscal.

Buf, esto está haciendo que me salgan canas... se agradece cualquier ayudita


----------



## yserien

*MINIMA* (A), loc. adj.
_DR.   __Appel a minima. _V. _appel _D 1 ex. 38.
*Prononc. et Orth.: *[(a)minima]. _Ac. _dep. 1878: _à minimâ; _LITTRÉ: _à minimâ_; ROB.: _à minima_; _Lar. Lang. fr._: _a minima.  _*Étymol. et Hist. *1683 (P. BAYLE, _Critique gén. de l'_Histoire du calvinisme _de Mr. Maimbourg, _2e éd., Villefranche, p.476).  Abrév. de la loc. du lat. jur. _a minima poena _«à partir de la plus petite peine» (_FEW _t.6, 2, p.115). Con lo cual te añado más confusión de este extracto del TLF i. Pediremos ayuda.


----------



## Domtom

_appel à minima_ significa apelación del Fiscal en petición de mayor pena, pero no sé si tendrá que ver en tu contexto, pues al parecer preguntas por "à minima" y no por "appel à minima", y porque no veo si hay algún fiscal en tu caso.


----------



## Glusa

Hola, DomTom:

en mi texto no aparecen fiscales


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

Mira si esta definición te ayuda.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Pitufadezaragoza

Bonjour,
je connais la locution a minima  dans un contexte juridique (faire appel a minima)mais je ne la $comprends pas très dans ce contexte:
CP à la tribune de l´ONU a minima s´est trompé, au pire a menti.

`Saludos,
P.


----------



## rolandbascou

A minima veut dire ici "au moins".


----------



## jaimichu

Yo diría: "en el mejor de los casos se ha equivocado, si no ha mentido abiertamente". Creo que tiene la idea y la fuerza del original, y es bastante idiomático en español.

Un saludo,

Jaime


----------



## Pitufadezaragoza

muchas gracias


----------



## Anaisquieresaber

Hola, quisiera traducir "minima sociaux" al español.

"La proportion des allocataires du RMI et des bénéficiaires des *minimas sociaux*, sont en moyenne deux fois plus élevés que dans l'ensemble de la société française"

Gracias por toda ayuda!


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

- beneficiaros de prestaciones de los mínimos sociales
Ver

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Anaisquieresaber

Mil gracias!
Bonne nuit!


----------



## cachomero

Buenos días,

Vuelvo a abrir esta discusión con la esperanza de que alguien pueda hacerme una sugerencia ya que cabo de leer los hilos concernientes a esta expresión y lo dicho en ellos me parece insuficiente.

Mi problema es el uso no jurídico de esta expresión. La he encontrado en un artículo sobre una resolución de la ONU sobre la responsabilidad de proteger (llamada R2P, del inglés).


> Le soulagement des partisans de la R2P face à l’adoption pratiquement inespérée d’une résolution, même *a minima*, est à comprendre dans ce contexte. Leur objectif est  maintenant d’obtenir des progrès réels dans la mise en œuvre d’une doctrine désormais inscrite durablement sur l’agenda international.


Tal y como aparece en este párrafo, la expresión quiere decir que la resolución sienta las bases mínimas indispensables de afirmación de los principios de la responsabilidad de proteger, pero que aún queda mucho por hacer. El problema para traducirla es que en español yo sólo encuentro subordinadas o perífrasis demasiado largas. Al principio había pensado en la expresión *bajo mínimos*, pero ésta hace hincapié en el hecho de que es _totalmente insuficiente_, en la carencia, por decirlo así.

En fin, si alguien tiene una solución, se lo agradecería con creces.


----------



## Ming Dang Go

Hola,

Solución no, sugerencia... 

en lo mínimo

Saludos


----------



## cachomero

Muchas gracias por tu sugerencia, que ya es más que suficiente.

Un saludo


----------



## Pepilla

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Bounjour:

Querría saber el significado de la la expresión "a minima" en esta frase. ¿Podría ser "un pacto de crecimiento mínimo?

Frase: Les dirigeants allemand réunis à Rome se sont mis d'accord sur un pacte de croissance a minima.

Muchas gracias


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour,

Como puedes ver esta pregunta ya se hizo anteriormente. Lee el hilo desde el principio.

No estoy segura de que aquí _a minima_ califique al crecimiento o al pacto. Creo que al pacto.
Por ejemplo este periódico dice:





> En definitiva, muchas palabras y pocos, o ningún, acuerdo.


 pero espera otras opiniones.
- pacto reducido / limitado...

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## noah888

Buenas conozco el significado de "a minima" pero no consigo traducirlo en este contexto, no lo veo claro.

Mon analyse est que le motif économique serait apprécié au niveau du secteur d'activité du groupe constitué à minima de la société espagnole X.


Mi analisis es que el motivo economico se valoraria en funcion del sector de actividad del grupo constituido ___________________________

¿Me echais una mano por fa?

Gracias


----------



## supercalifragilistic

Hola noah888,

Yo entiendo que "a minima" en este contexto significa "por lo menos"... ¿Qué te parece?


----------



## jprr

por lo menos / como mínimo


----------

